

95.4 Million self driving cars sold per year by 2035 - GravityWell
http://www.navigantresearch.com/research/autonomous-vehicles

======
GravityWell
"Navigant Research forecasts that autonomous vehicles will gradually gain
traction in the market over the coming two decades and by 2035, sales of
autonomous vehicles will reach 95.4 million annually, representing 75% of all
light-duty vehicle sales."

